# ISO Pickled Beets, Onions, Peppers and Hard-boiled Eggs Recipe



## chiklitmanfan (Jun 2, 2014)

My late WWII Marine father was a fantastic cook and I learned a lot from him regarding my own love of food.  This is one weird recipe and one I doubt many have tried.

My Dad grew his own ingredients in his backyard garden: Beets, Banana peppers, and onions.

Most have tasted and loved pickled beets but Dad took it a few steps into the twilight zone.  He added sliced onions, banana peppers and you bet, hard boiled eggs!  He canned and put this concoction up by the jar-full.

We'd pop open a jar, get some soda crackers, have a cold beer and go into ecstasies over the incredible flavors.  I'm not sure what his pickling spices were but I believe they were just standard packets that you could buy from any market.  The eggs turned a beautiful shade of light purple and absorbed the pickling flavor as well.

I'm also not sure about the aging process but I bet the longer these jars sat the more potent the flavors were inside.

One of these days, when I'm feeling ambitious, I'll try to recreate this fantastic snack.

And here is my question to you:  I've never pickled anything in my entire life and my Dad never divulged his method.  Perhaps you who have could share your own procedure with me?


----------



## Janet H (Jun 2, 2014)

My mom used to make this - it's a Pennsylvania Dutch staple.  I don't know about keeping it for a long time however....

here are some links that may help:

Amish Pickled Eggs And Beets Recipe - Food.com

Pennsylvania Dutch Pickled Beets and Eggs Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 2, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> My late WWII Marine father was a fantastic cook and I learned a lot from him regarding my own love of food. This is one weird recipe and one I doubt many have tried.
> 
> My Dad grew his own ingredients in his backyard garden: Beets, Banana peppers, and onions.
> 
> ...


If you can find it on Amazon.com or you can order from Amazon.co.uk, you could do a lot worse that buy the book "Homemade Jams & Chutneys (Women's Institute)" by Midge Thomas

The Women's Institute is a women's (obviously) organisation originally one for countrywomen founded in the early 20th century. WIs all over the country were involved in the WWII war effort to make jams, and preserves for sale as part of food rations so I think they know whet they are doing. They also provide professional judges for competitions at county shows and other similar events.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know where my Dad got his idea for this recipe but I'm certain it wasn't from the Amish!  Isn't that something? We were about as far away from the Amish culture as we could get.  I don't how he did it but the only real difference in his recipe and the ones shared here was he actually canned his using Ball jars.  Thanks for your interest. This has been fun.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 3, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> I don't know where my Dad got his idea for this recipe but I'm certain it wasn't from the Amish!  Isn't that something? We were about as far away from the Amish culture as we could get.  I don't how he did it but the only real difference in his recipe and the ones shared here was he actually canned his using Ball jars.  Thanks for your interest. This has been fun.



Amish/Pennsylvania Dutch are from Germany, so maybe the recipes came from there. 

My favorite source for canning/pickling recipes is http://foodinjars.com/. She has two books out now and teaches all over the country.


----------

